# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Voetreflex en weerstand

## orthomol

Ik las laatst een artikel op THM. Hierin wordt aangegeven wat je kan doen om een grotere weerstand te krijgen. Welke natuurlijke oplossingen zijn er allemaal nog meer?

----------


## Wendy

Beweging in de buitenlucht helpt ook in mijn geval. Ik wandel elke dag en ik ben dat gaan doen in de winter. Ik merkte dat ik niet ziek was geworden, terwijl ik elke winter last krijg van mijn keel.

----------

